# Ancistrus sp.



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Heh.. was bored yesterday so took some pics of this yet un-identified species of Ancistrus... hope you like it..

Here they are..

























































Dont know why its this colour.. perhaps its because its been kept in the dark for a while.. but i think it is even cooler than when its just black..

The black form is when it is more exposed to light..:grin:...then it just has those cool snowflakes and red tips on its fins.. which sadly aren't shown in these pics.. sorry..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Very cool  Let us know if you get an Id on it. You could try plantet catfish.com, but it can be hard to name them by pics only.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

what i mean by un-identified is that it isn't even named yet in the scientific community... it doesn't even have an L number yet...but i'll check nevertheless.. Thanks


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooo... very nice ran! 

I notice mine change colours off and on... Even before and after feeding.. 

I really do like the face on that one. How lucky you are..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wonder if it is a cross between two types? Was it a wild caught or tank bred?

Many plecos will not interbreed....been trying to get my brown female to spawn with a long fin albmino male, but so far they haven't that I've seen


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Jess..yeah.. i think its just a different colouration of the same fish..
Mine has jsut been in a really dark tank for a really long time.. i'll try to post pics of the ones that were in regular tanks..

Nightowl.. They were all wild caught from brazil.... the guy at the fish farm had a whole bunch come in.. took 10 pcs off his hands for $4 each.. i thought it was a steal..


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

That is an awesome steal...send them my way and I'll breed them for you  I'm up to 3 types of BN I have breeding for me now.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i am seriously trying...but theres quite a number of red tape..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks like Ancistrus sp. "Stunted"


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Why? They aren't.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Man people suck with morphology.
Thats how you get people saying an unidentified mbuna is an appisto


----------

